# The Seaforth Highlanders Of Canada



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

This will probably be my last post until thursday. http://www.army.dnd.ca/seaforth_highlanders/contact.htm 

I want to join the Seafoth Highlanders since its the closest place to where I live but anyways it says on their site that their recruiting office is open on thurdsay only so does that mean their not going to recieve my calls until that day because I don't want to wait that long  :crybaby:


----------



## D-n-A (5 Sep 2004)

Thursday is only a few days away. Anyways, it depends if recruiter comes in to check the messages or not I would assume.Iif you want info on the unit. To get information an an application package it would probably be best if you went to the Seaforth armourys on Thursday night and talk to the recruiter in person.


Also, you only want to join the Seaforths cause its the closest unit to you? hmm..


----------



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

wel seeing from your expression. Is there something wrong with the highlanders or something? I truely want to know. If its not as good as other units


----------



## D-n-A (5 Sep 2004)

No, their isn't anything wrong with them, their a good regiment. But your reason for joining them, welll you might want to rethink it, theres lots of units in the lower mainland, simply just choosing one cause its the close to you may not be the best way to decide which unit you want to join. Look into all the units and trades an decide which you like best than join it.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

wel kinda did that. The highlanders are a infantry division and are in british columbia. So I dont know what else to look for  Other then the history. Oh and i was meaning to ask what BOR meant thx


----------



## D-n-A (5 Sep 2004)

There aren't any divisions in the Canadian Army. The Seaforth is a Regiment. If want to be an Infanteer an in the Seaforth, than go for it.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

thanks. yeah i gotta start learning the army vocabulary haha.


----------



## beach_bum (5 Sep 2004)

The recruiting officer does come in periodically.  However, you are most likely going to have to wait until Thursday night.  A couple of more days won't kill you.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

Oh boy haha.. 
:gunner:    :fifty:


----------



## BDTyre (6 Sep 2004)

There is also the Royal Westminster Regiment in New West.  It depends on where in the GVRD you are located.

For me, it was probably just as easy, if not slightly easier logistically to get to the Westies, but I chose the Seaforths for many reasons.

Having said that, if you can't wait a few days, you'll be in for a big surprise when you actually apply.  I applied last summer and I'm still going through the recruiting process!


----------



## CrimsonSeil (6 Sep 2004)

hey since your in there would you be able to tell me life there. Is there anything unique about the Seaforth


----------



## BDTyre (6 Sep 2004)

I hope you're not asking me, 'cause I'm still waiting to get in!

They do wear kilts and people of non-Scottish ancestry occasionally have an aversion to that...hell, even people of Scottish ancestry sometimes have an aversion to it!


----------



## CrimsonSeil (6 Sep 2004)

KILTS? AHH i aint wearing no kilt! wel if i'm forced to... omg are the kilts just for special occasions? i dont not want to wear a kilt :S hmmz


----------



## Scott (6 Sep 2004)

I took immense pride in the fact that I earned the privilege to wear my unit's tartan and the balmoral. That's just me though.

Siol Na Fear Fearail


----------



## CrimsonSeil (7 Sep 2004)

well... as you guys dont know i am asian. No offense but i dont think a asian would be wearing a kilt and i dont think it would look good on me  :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2004)

Funny....I seem to recall lots of Asians wearing Kilts in Hong Kong as members of the British Forces.

Take a trip to Toronto and see how many non-Scot, non-white members there are in some of their Highland Regiments.

Just a thought.

GW


----------



## Scott (7 Sep 2004)

Good show George! Michael Dorosh likes to say that the only colour in the Army is green and I agree with that. While I was with the Highlanders we had a black fellow as a member, he didn't care that he had zero ancestral ties to the Unit, he was just proud to be a part of it.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (7 Sep 2004)

Can anyone tell me when i'm supposed to wear a kilt.


----------



## Scott (7 Sep 2004)

I was only in for three years and wore my kilt to one or two parade nights, Remembrance Days, town celebrations (when asked for a member in uniform) and funerals. It wasn't like we wore it every night to work. It's a dress uniform, comes out on special occasions.

Can one of the members here give a list of what the dress uniform is supposed to be worn for?


----------



## CrimsonSeil (7 Sep 2004)

oooo thx haha well i guess that aint bad... i guess


----------



## kiltedtradesman (7 Sep 2004)

The Seaforths are a proud Regiment.  The Seaforths are more diverse than you could imagine; the Asian's, East Indians Europeans and North American's are all proud of their Regiment and the tartan they wear.  Once you hear the bagpipes echoing in the building, you will know what I am talking about.  You will get a chill up your spine and will be hooked.  

Check the site to get a better idea of the Regiment  http://www.seaforth-highlanders.ca/


----------



## CrimsonSeil (7 Sep 2004)

wow thanks now i got some history about the highlanders that I couldn't find on their main site.


----------



## 30 for 30 (7 Sep 2004)

Trust me Seil, it is an honour and a privilege to wear highland kit in the Army, as you are carrying on a proud Canadian military tradition by donning Scottish parade dress. Highland soldiers have a long-held reputation for fierce and aggressive soldiering; consider yourself lucky to have a unit like the Seaforths close to where you live. I haven't been around them in years, but to me the regiment was always an outstanding organization with standards second to none. I'll take a kilt over uniform trousers ANYDAY. 

Truth be told, though, dress uniforms (including kilts) are a minor part of being in the Army. They are brought out once in a blue moon, and the vast majority of the time you will wear combat dress like any other soldier.


----------



## gds (7 Sep 2004)

Seil, I wouldn't be too concerned about the kilt issue yet, I was a little apprehensive about them as well when I joined the Calgary Highlanders but by the time I earned the right to wear it (after infantry training), it was one of the proudest moments of my life and I will always regard them highly.  It's a little hard to understand now but believe me, once you get it you will understand.  Also, we had a member of East Indian decent in the Regiment who wore a turban and kilt, furthering the cultural diversity of the Military so not to worry my friend!


----------



## Kilted Mayhem (7 Sep 2004)

The Seaforths are very ethnically diverse and regardless of your ethnic backround, you will find out what "once a Seaforth, always a Seaforth" means. Once you join, you will be asked to learn the regiment's history. I advise you to learn about some notable battles such as Vimy and Ortona. The Seaforths have the current distinction to have Canada's only living Victoria Cross recipient. You might even get to meet Smokey and the other Seaforth heroes. If you have the chance, talk to the veterans, you'll never regret it. 

We only wear the Kilt for special occasions and will soon become proud to wear the tartan. Just make sure you wear it "regimental". You'll even start to love the pipes.

As an infanteer, you will be asked to put yourself through some tough training. However, you will amaze yourself with what you can do.

Cabar Feidh


----------



## Scott (7 Sep 2004)

Aye, nothing like being associated with "The Ladies from Hell"


----------



## BDTyre (7 Sep 2004)

I know personally two people who have served in the Seaforths; neither were of Scottish descent.

However, the Scottish-basis of the Seaforths is the part of the appeal for me, ans my family originally hails from Kintyre, County Argyll.

Still waiting to hear from Borden though.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (8 Sep 2004)

hmm thx a lot guys i'm learning lots. Once I get in i'll understand... Wel since this is over i have nothing to worry about except my vision test which i assume will block my chance in getting into the infantry. Hmms


----------

